# ICC for an Epson R200



## WCSSTORE (Dec 7, 2011)

Hello 
does any one know where I can find a ICC download for the Epson R200, I'm using Ar-Tainium UV inks and all my prints are coming out really dark and very dull looking. From what I have read on here it sounds like I need the ICC for the printer or is there something else I should be looking at?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Artanium ink is from Sawgrass.... you should contact your vendor for the profile...maybe you can get from Sawgrass Technologies - Digital Printing Inks Unlike sublijet which automatically loads the profile, you have to download the Artanium profile to install it


----------



## WCSSTORE (Dec 7, 2011)

charles95405 said:


> Artanium ink is from Sawgrass.... you should contact your vendor for the profile...maybe you can get from Sawgrass Technologies - Digital Printing Inks Unlike sublijet which automatically loads the profile, you have to download the Artanium profile to install it


I was able to download the ICC profile for an Epson 1400 from Sawgrass, I thought it might work because they don't have a profile for the Epson R200 and I know they both use 6 colors. But in the end it still comes out very faint and dull looking. 
Thanks for your reply


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

what is dull...the print or the image on the shirt..? As I recall you have to manage the colors differently than with sublijet..what program are you using and are you turning off color management in the software?


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

WCSSTORE said:


> I was able to download the ICC profile for an Epson 1400 from Sawgrass, I thought it might work because they don't have a profile for the Epson R200 and I know they both use 6 colors. But in the end it still comes out very faint and dull looking.
> Thanks for your reply


Assuming Windows ... if you are using the Artainium inks follow the guides for the appropriate graphic program you have.

Sawgrass Technologies - Windows Installation and Configuration

You need to use sublimation paper and use the correct side of the paper.

Also, what are you sublimating? Must be 100% polymer if you want "pop", no cotton if a tshirt.

Suggest to go to Walmart, or Joanne Fabrics and buy some cheap 100% polyester fabric that is available in rolls that they sell by the yard ... do this for your setup first.

When sublimating with Epson using any printer sublimation ICC the graphics app always manages colors. You turn off color management in the Epson printer driver.


----------



## WCSSTORE (Dec 7, 2011)

charles95405 said:


> what is dull...the print or the image on the shirt..? As I recall you have to manage the colors differently than with sublijet..what program are you using and are you turning off color management in the software?


Hello
The print on the transfer is coming out dull and faint looking. We have tried corel draw x3 and AccuRip (I think it was version 8 or 7 we have a dongle) and we also tried a pdf with the standard Epson software. In the Epson software we did turn off color management. and in the coral draw we used the sawgrass ICC profile for the Epson 1400 and for AccuRip we set it up to think the LC and LM was white ink and told it not to print white only CMYK. That's why I'm kind of at a loss when we got or garment printer that uses an Epson R200 everything matched up great with out the ICC profile and the DuPont inks look just as dark as the sublimation inks.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

WCSSTORE said:


> Hello
> The print on the transfer is coming out dull and faint looking. We have tried corel draw x3 and AccuRip (I think it was version 8 or 7 we have a dongle) and we also tried a pdf with the standard Epson software. In the Epson software we did turn off color management. and in the coral draw we used the sawgrass ICC profile for the Epson 1400 and for AccuRip we set it up to think the LC and LM was white ink and told it not to print white only CMYK. That's why I'm kind of at a loss when we got or garment printer that uses an Epson R200 everything matched up great with out the ICC profile and the DuPont inks look just as dark as the sublimation inks.


The transfer while on paper will always be dull, it will "pop" when you heat transfer, assuming you are using good paper correctly and pressing properely. Unless you know how to apply that ICC to your RIP program avoid that for now. Follow the appropriate guide in the link I provided.


----------



## WCSSTORE (Dec 7, 2011)

mgparrish said:


> Assuming Windows ... if you are using the Artainium inks follow the guides for the appropriate graphic program you have.
> 
> Sawgrass Technologies - Windows Installation and Configuration
> 
> ...


Hello 
We are trying to make aluminum license plates and then maybe try t-shirts later down the road. When I was reading through some of the posts on here I did read something about using the wrong side of the transfer sheet. so I did try both sides but still have the same issue. Could it be a bad batch of ink? I had thought it might have been the transfer paper but I bought from 2 different suppliers and they both do the same thing. 
I'm going to double check the color management again (just in case). I would like to that everyone for help me.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

WCSSTORE said:


> Hello
> We are trying to make aluminum license plates and then maybe try t-shirts later down the road. When I was reading through some of the posts on here I did read something about using the wrong side of the transfer sheet. so I did try both sides but still have the same issue. Could it be a bad batch of ink? I had thought it might have been the transfer paper but I bought from 2 different suppliers and they both do the same thing.
> I'm going to double check the color management again (just in case). I would like to that everyone for help me.


Use the whitest side of transfer paper, take it and look in sunlight if necessary or wet you finger slightly and the side that sticks is the right side.

I assume your AL plates are coated for sublimation?


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

WCSSTORE said:


> Hello
> We are trying to make aluminum license plates and then maybe try t-shirts later down the road. When I was reading through some of the posts on here I did read something about using the wrong side of the transfer sheet. so I did try both sides but still have the same issue. Could it be a bad batch of ink? I had thought it might have been the transfer paper but I bought from 2 different suppliers and they both do the same thing.
> I'm going to double check the color management again (just in case). I would like to that everyone for help me.


Have you actually pressed a plate. As MIKE already pointed out it will be dull and the colors off till you heat press the transfer. You can test on cheap material as already suggested. Then the aluminum license plates will come out even better then the material. Make sure you have license plates for sublimation. I had a supplier send me the wrong plates and they came out like crap. One way to tell is the ink will wash off with water.


----------



## WCSSTORE (Dec 7, 2011)

sben763 said:


> Have you actually pressed a plate. As MIKE already pointed out it will be dull and the colors off till you heat press the transfer. You can test on cheap material as already suggested. Then the aluminum license plates will come out even better then the material. Make sure you have license plates for sublimation. I had a supplier send me the wrong plates and they came out like crap. One way to tell is the ink will wash off with water.


 
I tried more settings and found out that I was using the wrong side of one of my papers, but the paper I bought from "Sublimation King" off Ebay doesn't work on either side. I did press a couple of plates with the paper that worked and the colors are more vibrant but I had little tiny bubbles all over the plate (plate was rough to the touch) I think it was because I cleaned it with windex 30 min before pressing it (made sure it was dry) so I tried it again with a plate I didn't clean and the bubbles were gone but on the corner of 1 edge it had a ripple effect, could it be from to much ink? both times the transfer paper was scorched and browned on the edges of the paper, so I think my heat is to high maybe? I have it on 400 degrees F. and I press for 40 seconds. Is there a way to clean the plates before hand? for some reason they don't have a plastic film on them but the ink doesn't wash off so I assume they are for sublimation at least that's what I was told.
Thanks again for all the help


----------



## sben763 (May 17, 2009)

Clean with a Micro fiber cloth. The ripple is likely do to paper not flat. I use high heat tape and have a template that's supplied I don't let the tape touch the front side but wrap it around back. The times were with Sawgrass Artanium I do my plates at 350F 50 sec. I get my plates for Laser reproductions.


----------



## WCSSTORE (Dec 7, 2011)

sben763 said:


> Clean with a Micro fiber cloth. The ripple is likely do to paper not flat. I use high heat tape and have a template that's supplied I don't let the tape touch the front side but wrap it around back. The times were with Sawgrass Artanium I do my plates at 350F 50 sec. I get my plates for Laser reproductions.


 
THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH. After messing around we finally got a good license plate.  It was bad transfer paper, we got from "Sublimation King" off of Ebay. I guess $17.00 for 8.4x14 100 sheets was to good to be true lol. 
Thanks again


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

WCSSTORE said:


> THANK YOU ALL VERY MUCH. After messing around we finally got a good license plate.  It was bad transfer paper, we got from "Sublimation King" off of Ebay. I guess $17.00 for 8.4x14 100 sheets was to good to be true lol.
> Thanks again


There have been several others posting here with issues using that paper.


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

WCSSTORE said:


> I guess $17.00 for 8.4x14 100 sheets was to good to be true lol.


That's not even that good of a price for ebay. Here's the paper I use for everyday subbing (hard goods and most fabrics):

Image Right Premium Sublimation Paper - 8.5" x 14" (100 sheets)

Costs under $17 for that size. Be sure to use the forum discount code and it's even cheaper.


----------



## KatesCoasters (Sep 12, 2013)

GordonM said:


> That's not even that good of a price for ebay. Here's the paper I use for everyday subbing (hard goods and most fabrics):
> 
> Image Right Premium Sublimation Paper - 8.5" x 14" (100 sheets)
> 
> Costs under $17 for that size. Be sure to use the forum discount code and it's even cheaper.


Is there any other website to buy that paper? $13 for shipping on 100 sheets of paper is a little ridiculous!


----------



## WCSSTORE (Dec 7, 2011)

KatesCoasters said:


> Is there any other website to buy that paper? $13 for shipping on 100 sheets of paper is a little ridiculous!


 
To tell you the truth, we so far junked over 200 sheets of paper because the quality was not there. I just got my order from coastal today so I couldn't tell you if there stuff is ok or not, I just know the stuff I ordered off of ebay only worked 35% of the time. We even tested by doing the same prints and printer setting on 10 sheets and only 3 came out good, some of the colors were faded or even changed color shades. So we figured it was the paper and ordered from coastal to try theres
Image Right Premium Sublimation Paper - 8.5" x 14" (100 sheets)


----------



## GordonM (May 21, 2012)

Coastal uses FedEx ground, which is more expensive but more reliable. Shipping is what it is. As you already bought from them, you know that over $149 shipping is free. Maybe bite the bullet now, and save up for when you need to order multiple items. I don't think I've paid for shipping on a Coastal order in over a year.


----------

